# Loss of Ex Wallasey Ferry



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

An ex Wallasey Ferry Boat - ROYAL DAFFODIL II - which was sold to a Greek company in 1977 and later coverted to a container ship, being renamed DOLPHIN I, apparantly sank on 07 November 2007 whilst sailing from Turkey to Cyprus.

A sad loss, she was very distinctive on the Mersey in the early 70s, but hardly bore any resemblance to her original design at the end, although it is reported her bow and bridge still looked recognisable.

Chris.


----------



## AndyJohannessen (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey Santos,
I remember Royal DaffodilII very well.Sad news but thanx for the info.

andy.


----------



## Lesl Clegg (Jul 18, 2007)

*Royal Daffodil and Iris*

Chris, Very sad news about the Royal Daffodil, I was a member of Her Crew when she First arrived on the Mersey, Any news about the Royal Iris, I spent Two years as part of Her crew, Summer and Winter, Two crews in the Winter and One in the Summer. 

Take Care

Les


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Les,

Yes very sad about the poor old Daffodil.

The old Royal Iris is rusting away on the Thames. We have a thread on this site all about her if you go to *here* you can read pretty much up to the present day what is happening to her.

My very kind regards

Chris


----------



## White Star (Oct 4, 2009)

Has anyone got any pics of the ROYAL DAFFODIL II later becoming DOLPHIN I after the conversion. Thanks(Thumb)


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi White Star,

If you go to *HERE* and scroll right down to nearly the bottom of the page, Item Mersey Ferries, there is a picture of her and a bit about her.(Thumb) 

Chris.


----------



## White Star (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank you Chris, she did indeed kept her distinctive bow. Its a shame she went down.

Bill.


----------

